# [SOLVED] My PC started overheating suddenly



## Lyte Hexabite (May 16, 2014)

My PC started overheating suddenly. That issue started bothering me about 2 weeks ago, RIGHT after CS:GO session. Before it, everything was OK, CPU's temperature was hardly reaching 60 degrees when the game's running. Now it gets up to 90 degrees and higher, and it's around 50-55 when PC is idle. Thermopaste is fresh enough, I had replaced it about 3 weeks ago. I suppose that temperature is "phantom" and comes out of nowhere, as it rose SO suddenly, but I don't have a clue, in fact.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*

Hi and welcome to TSF can you give some more details about you system ie is it a tower or laptop does it have a make and model or is it custom built if custom built please post the makes and models of the 
Motherboard
Cpu
Gpu
Ram
Powersupply
where did you get the temps from did you check the heat sink and fan are correctly and firmly seated. please try this and post a screen shot of the temps and voltages HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*

Intel or AMD?

If it's a Intel CPU using the stock heat sink it very well may have come loose, the Intel Push n Turn pins are notorious for popping up loose.


----------



## Lyte Hexabite (May 16, 2014)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*



joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF can you give some more details about you system ie is it a tower or laptop does it have a make and model or is it custom built if custom built please post the makes and models of the
> Motherboard
> Cpu
> Gpu
> ...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*

you need to tell use the specs of your system as asked for above.

secondly when was the last time you blew any dust out with compressed air?

what cooling are you using?


----------



## Lyte Hexabite (May 16, 2014)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*



greenbrucelee said:


> you need to tell use the specs of your system as asked for above.
> 
> secondly when was the last time you blew any dust out with compressed air?
> 
> what cooling are you using?


I placed specs in response to other user couple of messages higher.

About a week ago

Standard Intel cooling.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*

where?

all I see is a screenshot of hardware monitor, this doesn't tell us anything.

We need to know how much RAM what make of RAM, CPU, graphics card make and model and what your power supply is.

Whilst we can get the cpu from hardware monitor it doesn't tell us the make and model of you gpu, ram and psu


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*

I just checked you have no other threads or post in this forum with your name.


----------



## Lyte Hexabite (May 16, 2014)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*



greenbrucelee said:


> where?
> 
> all I see is a screenshot of hardware monitor, this doesn't tell us anything.
> 
> ...


CPU - Intel Core2Duo E6550
GPU - nVidia GeForce GTX 560
Power supply - Something like ATX-400PNR
RAM - 4GB

All this is 6yrs old, except for PSU.


----------



## Lyte Hexabite (May 16, 2014)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*



joeten said:


> I just checked you have no other threads or post in this forum with your name.


That's correct, this thread is my only activity on that site by now


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*

Please could you tell us the make and wattage of your power supply, you can find out by opening the case and looking at it there should be a label on it.

We are asking this because a psu can cause overheating if it is underpowered or a low quality make.

Also please go into your BIOS and look for your voltages and temps and post them in the thread.


----------



## Lyte Hexabite (May 16, 2014)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*



greenbrucelee said:


> Please could you tell us the make and wattage of your power supply, you can find out by opening the case and looking at it there should be a label on it.
> 
> We are asking this because a psu can cause overheating if it is underpowered or a low quality make.
> 
> Also please go into your BIOS and look for your voltages and temps and post them in the thread.


220-240, 6,3A., 50Hz.

400W.

Aren't voltages and temps from HWMonitor enough?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*

No.
If you aren't willing to share information freely as requested, the Moderators and members here won't be able to fully assist you.
It's not a top secret device they are asking details about....


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*

No because software can be incorrect and the BIOS is usually the most accurate place to get information from.

At the moment I can say that if your power supply is a 400w one then you are under powering your system because a GTX 560 graphics card requires (depending on the brand) at least a 450w with 24a on the 12v rail power supply and it's always a good idea to add 30% to a gpu psu requirements to account for other hardware you have and capacitor ageing.

So we need the information from the BIOS plus the make of GTX 560 that you have.

If you are under powering your card then both the card and the power supply will be struggling to run properly and this could contribute to the overheating or in fact be the cause of the over heating. The infomation from the BIOS will help confirm this.

Also to add if your psu is just a generic one that doesn't even have a brand name then you can bet your bottom dollar that its a piece of junk and if not the cause of this issue it will be the cause of a big issue shortly.

The power supply is the most important piece of hardware inside a computer it can basically mean running a system efficiently and properly to completely destroying everything inside your pc when it fails.

Good brands when they die just die, when crap brands or generic brands die they tend to damage other components. There used to be a brand which I wont name that used to explode when used anywhere near its limit, that brand also paid review sites to say their power supplies were good.

You should always go for a good make of psu. Seasonic make a few brands and they are the best. They make Seasonic, xfx, antec High Current gamer, the old corsair HX650 (not the new one).


----------



## Lyte Hexabite (May 16, 2014)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*

BIOS info will be added later, for I can't add it right now


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*

Did you check the CPU heat sink to see if it is still tight to the CPU?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*

The maximum Temp indicated for the CPU shows 56C or 132F which isn't very high, was this taken at idle?
Under load it would be higher.
The figures shown for CPUTIN and AUXTIN are unbelievably high, with a max of 238C, it can't be right.


----------



## Lyte Hexabite (May 16, 2014)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*



Wrench97 said:


> Did you check the CPU heat sink to see if it is still tight to the CPU?


I've bought a new CPU cooler today, may attach photos of it here after I get home and before I install it.

Actually, one of four bindings was holding pretty bad.


----------



## Lyte Hexabite (May 16, 2014)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*



Panther063 said:


> The maximum Temp indicated for the CPU shows 56C or 132F which isn't very high, was this taken at idle?
> Under load it would be higher.
> The figures shown for CPUTIN and AUXTIN are unbelievably high, with a max of 238C, it can't be right.


At idle, yes. CPU's temperature under load is under 100 celsium, causing PC to restart automatically


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*

Hopefully your new CPU cooler solves the problem, if no permanent damage has been done.


----------



## Lyte Hexabite (May 16, 2014)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*



Panther063 said:


> Hopefully your new CPU cooler solves the problem, if no permanent damage has been done.


I'm also going to replace the power supply soon, because, as greenbrucelee said, it's underpowering and it' pretty old


----------



## Lyte Hexabite (May 16, 2014)

*Re: My PC started overheating suddenly*

So yes, I've installed another cooler and now CPU is relatively ice-cold (Around 30 celsium when idle).


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

good luck.


----------

